
Toyota, Lexus owners warned about 'relay attacks' - fbelzile
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/toyota-lexus-relay-attack-1.5380947
======
chewz
There are many solutions like the one below.

[] [https://keylessprotector.com/](https://keylessprotector.com/)

------
a3n
Some of the mitigations for this high tech security system are hilarious. Park
a less desirable car in front of the target car.

